# Minions Web has moved and has re-opened in NJ



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Getting ready to order another VEI 935 (maybe a 950 too) fogger, will I get them before Halloween?


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

This should not be a problem, tho it is possible with VEI that the machines can arrive very close to halloween.
I hope to know in the next 2 days if items are arriving soon or have already arrived to the ports


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

*Minions Web has become a Light-O-Rama certified Partner*

Minions Web is please to announce we are now a certified partner with Light-O-Rama.
Light-O-Rama is a premier manufacturer of lighting and animation show control hardware and software permitting nearly unlimited channels of lighting and controls operation.
We will be stocking the full line of controllers, components, accessories and pre-programmed shows, as well as offering consultations, custom show creation services and product support.

This product line is perfect for operating your haunted house, dark attraction, theme show or home haunt either tethered to your computer or completely stand alone operation.
LOR units are capable of controlling up to 40 amps per controller, and infinite daughter units can be incorporated into a show.
DC and AC versions are available.

Minions Web has been utilizing the L O R controllers for the past year to test the lighting we produce, and to demonstrate our lighting products capabilities at industry shows.
We are so confident with the L O R products that it serves as our testing equipment to test lamp durability, function and authenticate manufactures specs when visiting our production facilities abroad. 

Light-O-Rama controllers are an exceptional fit with Minions Web High Output LED PAR light bulbs and LED Spot Fixtures.

Let Minions Web show you how to utilize the L O R line to operate your entire show, melding wired or wireless operation of your lights, audio, animatronics, and effects machines in a native Light O Rama environment, merged with and controlling your DMX Universe, or incorporated into mixed control environments.


----------

